# lights question



## WhiteMoose (Jul 12, 2012)

I just brought home a new to me truck (Toyota Tacoma) that has a 7-prong outlet. 
My old truck just had the 4-wire flat connection, So I bought a plug adapter for the boat wires that converts it from 4-flat to a 7-prong plug. 
When I connect it to the truck, the only lights that work on the trailer are the brake and turn signals. The running lights don't come on even though I have the trucks headlights turned on. 
Could it be that some of the prongs in my plugs just aren't connecting?


----------



## jerseyjimk (Jul 12, 2012)

turn your lights on,you have your daylight lights on.your headlights come on automaticly when you start the truck,but your other lights are not


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jul 13, 2012)

headlights are on


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 13, 2012)

Exchange the adapter it might have a problem.


----------



## sawmill (Jul 13, 2012)

Get a tester and check each post as you turn on headlights and then check your turn signals. Keep in mind that the male post on the plug is the ground. Was this truck factory wired or does it have one of those plugs that you add to the system?


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a tester, but I've never really used it before so that will be a learning experience as well. 
The truck was factory wired with the outlet. 
I think I will go down the road to the neighbors and see if I can plug into their camper to test the lights. That would at least tell me if problem is in the truck or not. :wink: I was just not familiar with these 7-prong plugs so I didn't know if you had to sometimes bend the prongs or add die electric grease to the connections or something.


----------



## sawmill (Jul 13, 2012)

If you bought a 7 prond adaptor to a 4 wire flat it should be all set, but you won't know until you check each prong on you flat plug to see if you have juice coming out of it. Another thing it could be if the truck was wired at the factory there is usually a seperate fuse for the lights on the trailer. Look in the owners manual and see where it is at. I have a Super Duty and mine has a fuse under the hood for the trailer lights. It should have a fuse for head lights, turn signals each seperate from the head lights on the truck.


----------

